# Fliegenfischen mit dem Bellyboat in Holland



## platzmann (16. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

mir erzählte letztlich jemand das es in den Niederlanden See´n gibt, die einen guten Forellenbestand aufweisen und die man mit dem Bellyboat befahren darf. Er erzählte mir zwar von zwei Seen, ich habe aber die Namen vergessen |kopfkrat 
Forensuche und Internetrecherche sind erfolglos geblieben. Kennt zufällig jemand einen solchen See? Ich würde gerne mal das Fliegenfischen mit dem Bellyboat testen, am liebsten natürlich auf Forellen.

Danke und Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Lommel (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit dem Bellyboat in Holland*

ja gibt es.
https://www.derondebleek.nl/

Das sind zwei Baggerseen. Der eine ist ein Karpfengewässer und der andere das Vliegvissermeer. Toller Bestand an Forellen Bellyboat kann man mieten.

Aaaber Billig ist anders

Trotzdem viel Spass


----------



## platzmann (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit dem Bellyboat in Holland*

Danke für den Link, das sieht ja super aus da und ist schon fast gebucht ;-) Günstig ist es wirklich nicht, aber man fährt ja auch nicht alle Tage da hin.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Ralli R (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit dem Bellyboat in Holland*

Hi Stefan,
Könnte dir auch noch das Oostvoornsè Meer vorschlagen. #6
Kannst dort mit dem Vispas fischen, Beifang sind dort viele und große Butt ( Flundern ).:vik:
Finde aber , das es in den letzten Jahren nach dem einlass von Seewasser  echt schwieriger geworden ist.#c
Gruß Ralf
P.s Habe mein Einsatzgebiet  ohne BB in die Maasvlakte zum Wolfsbarsch und Fint fischen verlegt, macht echt viel Laune.:q


----------



## platzmann (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit dem Bellyboat in Holland*

Hört sich gut an, ist das ein Randgewässer bzw. "Nebenmeer" vom Ijsselmeer? Ich finde nämlich leider bei Google nichts unter dem Namen. In der Gegend um das Ijselmeer kenne ich noch das Veluwemeer. Ich war da noch nie angeln, aber schon zum Boot fahren. Da wollte ich im Sommer mit Schlauchboot und Außenborder hin um Hechte zu jagen.
An der Maasvlakte gehst du mit Wathose und Fliegenrute auf die Jagd? 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Flatfischer (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit dem Bellyboat in Holland*



platzmann schrieb:


> Ich finde nämlich leider bei Google nichts unter dem Namen.



Nein? 41.300 Einträge reichen ja wohl. In der Verbindung mit Fliegenfischen immer noch 411 Einträge.

Guckst Du hier:

https://www.google.com/search?q=oos...t=firefox-b#q=oostvoornse+meer+fliegenfischen

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## Ralli R (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit dem Bellyboat in Holland*

Die Antwort auf das wo hat ja Flatfischer schon gegeben. 
In der Maasvlakte und dem Nieuwe Waterweg geh ich mit Wathose und Fliegenrute auf die Pirsch. 
Obwohl es in dem Waterweg auch trockenen Fußes geht, sieht dort ähnlich wie am Rhein aus , nur in groß.
Die Schiffe vom Rhein könnten bei den Pötten auch als Rettungsbötchen durchgehen.
Gruß Ralli


----------



## platzmann (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit dem Bellyboat in Holland*

Nein Flatfischer, ich habe nichts gefunden, Tippfehler im Namen, mea culpa. Aber danke für den Link.

Sieht äußerst interessant aus, ich denke das Oostvoornsè Meer kommt mit auf die ToDo Liste für 2017. Danke für den Tip!


----------

